# ECA from ADA



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2013)

Hi every one,

I wanted to know if some one have already use ECA from ADA ?
I have 2 bottle of it, and I would like to know how can I associate it with my trace mix when I dose it ?
Do I follow the recommended dose plus my trace mix dosing ? Or should I put a bit less than what they are advising ??
Like I have these bottle and it's expensive I don't want to put them a side and forget them !

So a small advice about this product could be nice.
thanks guys

regards


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Feb 2013)

Hey Zanguli,
					Does Congo have ebay? If so I'd try that first. If not then just dose it per bottle suggestion and try to feel good about it. I think it's just an iron supplement - with some juju magic mixed in.

Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2013)

Hi Clive,
I don't understand your question about Ebay ?? But for the answer, no there is no ebay here.
But I can have Ebay in Belgium, than make a delivery to the company I use to bring all my stuff here.
Ok so I dose according to the bottle + my EI dose of trace every other day ? 

Cheers mate


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Feb 2013)

Sorry, I meant that you should sell it on ebay and get some money back, because you already have Iron in your trace mix which is 100 times cheaper than ECA.

Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2013)

Yes you are Wright haha ! 
My trace mix is coming from a French website but I don't know if I can give the name on this forum. This morning I asked them the composition of theirs trace mix but they told me it s a secret recipe ! ........ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2013)

I will finish it and buy some TPN or an other. Which one would you advice me for micro ?

Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Feb 2013)

Zanguli, what products do the farmers in the DRC use? I mean, you can use TPN if that's what is convenient for you, but I imagine since you guys export cassava, rubber, palm and corn, then fertilizers must be readily available - or... is the land so fertile that inorganic fertilizers aren't needed? Whoever supplies these products to support agriculture can supply you, or at least it can be imported from France/Belgium. You don't need special expensive brand names. It is all the same material.

If you can find for me a French or Belgian Farm product website that will import to DRC, I can tell you within 20 seconds which products are useful. I just have to set my google translator to French, that's all. 

Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2013)

Hi Clive,
I have asked a friend who have corn plantation in the region of Bandundu, and he told me that they don't use any ferts in theire crops and all the crops around are not using any ferts.
First because it's really expensive to get ferts here, and second because land are very fertile so they don't need them.
We use to export such thing but since the 80's we don't export anything !! More, we need to import goods because local production doesn't meet the demand of Kinshasa and town around.
70% of corn demand in Kinshasa is supply by import !!
80% of palm oil demand is supply by import from Malaysia !
90% of Rice demand is supply by import from Thailand China and Vietnam. 
We produce nothing here in Congo, I know i,t because I am working with my father in a road transport company, and we transport for the biggest soap factory of congo (palm oil)
We transport wheat and corn for an american group that supply 80% of the market for flour!!
It's a shame that with the land and the country we have that we need to import everything ! 
What ever is produce here is not meeting the demand so we always import, and as the import duties are the more expensive on earth. Price of goods are really high, and it's killing the population here.
Well here is a really small explanation of what is happening here.

This morning I have seen an advertising for TWIGA Chemicals maybe I can see them.
Aaaaah while I am writing I just think about a friend that is planting Rice in Bumba equatorial region and he is planting palm and other things I will ask him.

Thanks for your time
Cheers

Zanguli


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Feb 2013)

Wow..unbelievable. 
That is  really a shame mate. I'm so sorry to hear that terrible news.

Well, as I mentioned, ask your friend with the rice plantation if he knows of any fertilizer suppliers from France and if they have a website so we can look at their products.

Cheers,


----------

